# Scuba Defogger on Eye Protection Glasses/Goggles?



## digitalbum (Oct 20, 2017)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place, though about painting, but....well anyway....


So I have a few ansi z87.1 rated eye protection glasses and one pair of DeWalt goggles (https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DPG82-11-Concealer-Anti-Fog-Safety/dp/B01A12J3GI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1508535450&sr=8-1&keywords=dewalt+safety+goggles)

All are "Anti-Fog" and I realize the limitations of that, especially with temperature changes and whether or not nose/face masks are worn (i'm just using the cheapo disposable dust ones not a full on respirator (got question about those at end).

I do a little scuba diving and have lots of mask defogger and was wondering if that would help on the DeWalt safety goggles or the protection glasses?  I HAVE tried it, doesn't seem to hurt anything but haven't experimented much (and I guess wearing dust masks is the real test, breathe usually goes up into mask/goggles).

Anyone have experience with this? or tips? or alternatives?  or even if those 3M Respirators are a good investment?

So WHAT in the heck are you using it for, you're wondering??....with JUST googles or glasses, sometimes BB gun shooting, WITH dust mask, sanding, small and quick spray paint projects.  

With the DeWalt Goggles, which i really like, they tend to get more condensation than fog, but anyway....

Any advice tips would be radical


----------



## digitalbum (Oct 26, 2017)

er uh, hewo?


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 27, 2017)

I guess that no one has anything useful to say on that. I have not solved the problem either. When I wear a dust mask, my glasses fog up. I've considered a respirator because of that.

The dust masks with the little plastic vent seem to help a little.


----------



## digitalbum (Oct 27, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> I guess that no one has anything useful to say on that. I have not solved the problem either. When I wear a dust mask, my glasses fog up. I've considered a respirator because of that.
> 
> The dust masks with the little plastic vent seem to help a little.



Don't know if you clicked the link to the DeWalt goggles I'm using (here's a pic: 






)
So it's got vents on top and bottom.  Really like 'em, Amazon bestseller wouldn't ya know

but yeah, you think a respirator would prevent some fogging/condensation?

I've seen some 3M ones for around 40$ or so with the dual filters on the side.  I'm guessing it's a tight seal around your mouth/nose, thus preventing air going into eyewear.  Breath goes in and out the side filter thingies instead.

I mean, it's not a HUGE deal.  I just cleaned the goggles and am going to apply some more scuba defogger and test again.


----------

